# Can you believe it?



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

So any way... I get back to the office and there is a message on the phone - someone called. I call back, guy can't remember why he called. I say, call me back when you remember. Phone rings when I'm standing outside my office an hour later, I walk back in and pick-up at precisely the same moment the other phone hangs up. "So what!" I think; if it's important whoever called will get back to me. 

Next morning... phone rings. 

Guy says: "My wife was sick and we had tickets for the Philharmonie; I wanted to invite you to a performance of Bach's St Mathew's Passion (Rattle - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra). I called but no one picked up, so I figured you'd gone home.

Words - like the concert - fail. 

OMG. What did I miss? But for picking up that phone a second earlier? 

Guess I'll hang my tears out to dry...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hang 'em out to dry - you coulda bin hit by a bus on the way... :tiphat:


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

K, I love your optimism :lol: what can I say, some things ain't meant to be. Starting last September I made plans to go abroad this summer and see a certain favourite singer of mine. Wouldn't you know, _the week of the show_ I get serious sickness in my immediate family. So much for planning it for a whole year.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

One year before I was born, my father saw Isaac Stern in concert with the Mendelssohn violin concerto I grew up knowing from CD. 

Last year he was in Austria. This year Germany. And where am I amidst this travel to the music capitals of the world? 

Near New York State. *groan*


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

mstar said:


> One year before I was born, my father saw Isaac Stern in concert with the Mendelssohn violin concerto I grew up knowing from CD.
> 
> Last year he was in Austria. This year Germany. And where am I amidst this travel to the music capitals of the world?
> 
> Near New York State. *groan*


Isaac Stern died in 2001. :angel:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I was booked to see and hear the great Sviatoslav Richter in a recital in the UK. I was really looking forward to this opportunity of a lifetime especially as it was a birthday treat from my wife. Then the morning of the concert I heard Richter had cancelled.....


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I had a plane ticket booked to the UK (18,000kms) to hear Jonas Kaufmann in Les Troyens, + a ridiculously expensive seat. He cancelled. I consoled myself with the thought that at least I had a ticket to hear Toby Spence sing in Billy Budd at ENO. He cancelled.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Isaac Stern died in 2001.


Karajan died as well, and I'm still not getting over any of those....


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

mstar said:


> Karajan died as well


This is such a beautiful metaphore, thank you... yes, Karajan died as well, we will all continue to lower our buckets into it's depths and crane them back filled with magnificent music for a long time yet!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Aramis said:


> This is such a beautiful metaphore, thank you... yes, Karajan died as well, we will all continue to lower our buckets into it's depths and crane them back filled with magnificent music for a long time yet!


We are indeed fortunate to be blessed with modern recording. Hence we can listen to performers long after they have left this life. We can also listen to a piece performed many times, in really good sound, something not possible until fairly recently.


----------

